# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  امکان کار در Microsoft؟

## Salah Sanjabian

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان. نمیدونم جای این تاپیک رو درست انتخاب کرده باشم یا نه؟

 واقعا چه جوری میشه تو چنین جاهایی کار کرد؟ مطمئنا با گریدویو پر کردن و...... SELECT * FROM Tbl نمیشه این کارو کرد.شرکتی مثله ماکروسافت چند هزار کارمند داره. چطور به اونجا رسیدن؟(چطور نداره. زحمت کشیدن . کم خوابی کشیدن الان اونجان)
اصولا اینا چه کسایی رو میخوان؟
کسایی که اونجا کار میکنن مطمئنا ازبچگی با خودشون به این دنیا نیاوردن.

 باید زحمت بکشی ، نخوابی ،.................
دوستان این لینک رو ببینید. 
http://engineerpc.iranblog.com/?page=27&mode=normal

یکی از ایرانی های ماکروسافته

----------


## JaguarXF

برادر حان ! مشکل اینه که یک چیزی رو ایرانی ها شعارش رو میدهند خارجی ها بهش عمل میکنند! مثلا شعار علم و صنعت.  علم یعنی دانشگاه . صنعت هم شرکتها و کارخونه ها .  توی آمریکا و ...تمام شرکتهای مطرح هر ساله یک موقع خاصی میروند داخل دانشگاه و با دانشجوها مصاحبه سریع سرپایی میکنند و رزومه ای میگیرند و از همون جا دانشجو شناخته میشه . علاوه بر اون دانشجوها از سال دوم اگر بخواهند و رزومه شون رو شرکت ها پذیرش کنند میتونند تابستونها در شرکته کارآموزی کنند . البته رزومه در این مرحله بیشتر همون نمرات A هست که دانشجو گرفته و البته نمره رو خودش درس خونه گرفته چون اگر تلقب کند که از دانشگاه اخراج میشود! و استاد بابایم مریض بود هم اینجا جواب نمیدهد! گرچه ایرانی های عزیز هم کارآموزی میکنند ولی آن هم سال آخر . آن هم با خریدن یک گزارش کارآموزی از فتوکپی سر کوچه . علاوه بر اون دانشگاههای مطرحی هست که فارغ التحصیل شدن از اونها خودبخود مساوی ست با استخدام مستقیم شدن در گوگل . اتفاقا همین چند ماه قبل یکی از دوستان خودم که دکترای آمار گرفته بود استخدام گوگل شد . آخر هفته ها هم که با خودمان پوکر و فوتبال بازی میکرد. اینو گفتم که این تفکر صبح تا شب درس خوندن هم چندان صحیح نیست! چاه خودش باید آب داشته باشه! .
روند استخدامی اونها به این صورته : اگر طرف تازه از دانشگاه فارغ التحصیل شده باشد : آیا نمراتش خوب بوده ؟ آیا در ضمن تحصیل در شرکت ما کارآموزی کرده ؟ اگر کرده آیا مدیر پروژه هایش از اون رضایت داشته اند ؟  در شرکتهای دیگر کارآموزی کرده ؟ کجا ؟ اگر بله : به شرکت ما خوش آمدید . سطح کاری هم میشود software engineer, entry level 
 اگر طرف چندین ساله که در شرکتهای دیگه مشغول کار بوده : در اینصورت بررسی میشه که علت اینکه از شرکتهای قبلی بیرون آمده چقدر بوده . چقدر حقوق میخواهد . چه مهارتهایی دارد .... اینها معمولا 5 سال سابقه کاری دارند. مثل یکی دیگر از دوستانم که در ایران برنامه نویس خوب جاوا موبایل بود و از سال قبل برای ماکروسافت کار میکنه.  اینها رو معمولا به عنوان senior software eng میگیرند.  گاهی هم همون software eng خالی .

----------


## Salah Sanjabian

ممنون ازتوضیحاتی که دادین
دقیقا مشکل مااینه.فقط شعار میدیم. خیلی از دوستانی که اینجان رشتشون رو دوست دارن و میخوان چنین کشورهایی برن و حتی از صفر هم شروع کنن.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

شما یک مدرک بین الملی از مایکروسافت داشته باشی به نوعی کارمندش محسوب میشی



> خیلی از دوستانی که اینجان رشتشون رو دوست دارن و میخوان چنین کشورهایی برن و حتی از صفر هم شروع کنن.


امریکا رفتن و زندگی کردن به این آسونی ها نیست. کار هرکسی نیست.

----------


## online68

البته با تلاش به هرچه بخوای میرسی. ولی چند تا سئوال از آقای syahpoush دارم هدف شما از وارد شدن به مایکروسافت چیه؟ آیا میخوای برای خودتون اسم در کنید ؟ آیا می خواهید دارای حقوق بالا باشید؟ یا استخدام مایکروسافت بهانه ایست برای سکونت در آمریکا؟
اگه به فکر اسم در کردن هستید که کلاً بی خیال همه چی شوید و اگر به فکر پول درآوردن هستید که چرا این همه راه برید تازه استخدام بشید یا نشید همین جا بمونید کارآفرینی کنید پول خوبی هم گیرتان می آید تازه از بحران اقتصادی هم نسبتاً در امانید. من نمیدونم شما چه کاره هستید ولی اگر دانشجو هستید آیا تونستید با چند نفر از دانشجویان دانشگاه یک تیم راه بیندازید؟ و سطح علمی خودتان را بالا ببرید و آیا تونستید مقاله ای در ISI به چاپ برسانید؟
باعث و بانی همه کارها خودمان هستیم و نمیشود کم کاری خودمان را به گردن جامعه و دولت و نظام بیندازیم. اگر میبینید که همه چیز به شعار تبدیل شده برای اینکه خود ما خواستیم , نمی خوام به کسی بی احترامی کنم ولی بعضی از ایرانیها دچار یک خودبزرگ بینی کاذب شده اند و میخواهند خودشان یکتنه دنیا را زیر و رو کنند. اگر جایی صحبت از مشارکت و کار گروهی باشه همه میخوان سرپرست و یا رهبر آن تیم باشند میدونی چرا؟ چون فکر میکنند نسبت به دیگران خیلی حالیشونه و نمیخواهند زیر دست دیگران کار کنند.
دیروز با یکی از موضوعات همین انجمن برخوردم که در مورد ضعف علوم کامپیوتر بحث میکردند. متاسفانه در آن موضوع فقط سه چهار نفر شرکت کردند. موضوعی که میتونه خیلی از مشکلات ما رو مطرح کنه و چاره ای برای اون اندیشیده بشه.اگر خواستید درآن گفتگو شرکت کنید اینجا کلیک کنید.
در همین فروم برنامه نویس کسانی هستند که در سطح علمی بالایی برخوردارند ولی کمتر کسی آنها را می شناسند ولی در نهایت تواضع در حال کمک به اعضای فروم برنامه نویس هستند و یا درحال نوشتن مقاله و ... 
به نظر من بهتره از فرصتهای کوچک شروع کنید تا به هدفتون برسید.در همین سایت کسانی توانسته اند مدال افتخار بگیرند نمونه اش آقای obalitjoon. شما هم مقاله بنویسید تا بتونید این مدال رو بگیرید اگر نتونید در همین کارها موفق شوید پس چطور میتونید وارد مایکروسافت شوید؟
اگر میخواهید آدم موفقی باشید باید برای انسانها کار کنید و در کل برای خدا کار کنید. اگر بتویند با کاری که انجام میدهید یکی از مشکلات مردم رو حل کنید می ارزد به صدها مایکروسافت و گوگل و یاهو و ...
اگر میخواهید به استخدام مایکروسافت درآید تلاش زیادی میطلبد ولی ناممکن نیست. اما هیچ چیز بهتر از خدمت به هم وطن نیست.
امیدوارم هر هدف و آرزویی دارید به آن برسید.موفق باشید

----------


## Salah Sanjabian

دوست عزیز Online68 خیلی خوب توضیح دادی.ممنون. واقعا حق باشماست . ماباید اینجاچیزی بلد باشیم بعد.......
دوست عزیز باید قبول کرد که نظام آموزشی افتضاحی داریم. واقعا تو دانشگاه چقدر از مهندسی نرم افزار برات گفتن؟.درسته من باید خودم برم دنبالش. 2 سال کاردانی ، دوسال هم کارشناسی، من هیچی از دانشگاه یاد نگرفتم. خیلی ها اینجورین.باور میکنی که یه استاد پایگاه داده داشتیم که معادلات دیفرانسی رو تو یه دانشگاه دیگه تدریس میکرد و هیچی بلد نبود.وقتی بهش اعتراض میکنی، همه بچه های کلاس میگن چرا این کارو کردی؟ چرا؟ چون فقط دنبال نمره هست و معدل. 
یه چیز دیگه . واقعا کار ماکروسافت و گوگل و ...... از کم کردن به یه هموطن کمتره؟ اونا دارن به کل دنیا کمک میکنن.


دوست عزیز اونجا به کاری که انجام میدی بها مبدن. اینجا کارفرما چه میدونه چه پدری از یه برنامه نویس در میاد .

----------


## Asad.Safari

کار در شرکت های بزرگ برای افراد نابلد اصلا خوب نیست , به نظر من تلف می شوند ,  باید به یک توازن علمی و فنی برسید و بعدا بتونید برید به شرکتی مثل مایکروسافت  . 

فکر کنم بهترین قدم برای پیوستن به مایکروسافت MVP شدن است . سعی خود را برای MVP شدن به کار ببندید :
http://mvp.support.microsoft.com/

موفق باشید

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

به نظر من بهتره این پست رو بخونید بد نیست:


http://bos.opatan.com/160/advice-for-computer-students/

این وبلاگ جزو یکی از Bookmark های من هست  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mamdos

> وقتی کاردانیم رو تموم کردم ، فقط به قصد پیشرفت وارد یه شهر غریب شدم (الانم هستم ESF).چند تا شرکت رفتم برای استخدام. ولی هر کدومشون یه جوری رد میکردن(یکیشون میگفت SOA رو مسلطی؟ آخه یکی نیس بهش بگه اگه SOA بلد بودم که نمیومدم پیش تو).باور کن فقط برا پول نمیرفتم استخدام بشم. فقط در حد کم. میخواستم در کنارش مطلب یاد بگیرم و براشون کار کنم.حاضرم اصلا هم پول نگیرم ولی کنارش مطلب یادبگیرم.
> 
> دوست عزیز اونجا به کاری که انجام میدی بها مبدن. اینجا کارفرما چه میدونه چه پدری از یه برنامه نویس در میاد .


به نظر من میزان بها دادن در اینجا و اونجا فرقی نمی‌کنه. اگر شرکت به کسی نیاز داشته باشه ردش نمی‌کنه و اگر احساس نیاز نکنه ردش می‌کنه (شرکت‌هایی که پیششون رفتید بالاخره یک عده‌ای رو استخدام کردند یا نه؟). این در همه جای دنیا هست و قانون اقتصاده. فرق اینجا و اونجا اینه که اونجا مسیر برای دانشجویان مشخص می‌شه، سردرگم نمی‌مونند و ارتباط بین دانشگاه و صنعت خوبه طوری که شرایط برای دانشجویان فراهم می‌شه تا بروند کار یاد بگیرند. در اینجا شما باید این کارها رو خودتون پیگیری کنید، یعنی خودتان ببینید شرکت‌ها به چه جور آدم‌هایی نیاز دارند، رقبای شما که استخدام شده‌اند چه مهارت‌هایی داشته‌اند که استخدام شده‌اند و بعد بروید آن مهارت‌ها را یاد بگیرید (در دانشگاه فقط پایه‌ها را درس می‌دهند. مهارت‌ها را باید به صورت عملی یا در خانه یا در آموزشگاه‌های آزاد یاد گرفت). خودتان هم بروید شرکتی پیدا کنید که در آن کارآموزی کنید (همیشه اول کار نمی‌شه انتظار پول داشت، باید چند ماهی مجانی کار کرد). ضمناً باید بتوانید توانایی خودتان را به شرکت‌ها اثبات کنید تا به آن‌ها ثابت شود برایشان مفید هستید. مطمئن باشید کار کردن مجانی ضرر نیست، برای شما رزومه درست می‌کنه و می‌تونید بعداً به استخدام‌کننده‌هاتون ثابت کنید که کاربلد هستید. این پیوندی رو که obalitjoOon گذاشته خیلی مفیده، حتماً بخونیدش.

----------


## sonia_1368

با سلام خدمت دوستان ، به نظر من مشکل خیلی عمیقتر از این هستش ، چیزی که یک دانشجو یا یک مهندس تازه کار لازم داره آموزش مفید هستش ، یک بار فرصتی شد تا تو یکی از دوره های آموزشی مایکروسافت شرکت کنم واقعا لذت بخش و مفید بود ای کاش دانشگاه ها و آموزشگاهای کشور ما هم یک نیم نگاهی به شیوه های اموزشی دانشگاه های خارجی و شرکت های بزرگ مثل مایکروسافت داشته باشند.

----------


## CodeMasterX

پست ها رو خوندم، اینم جواب بنده:

من بسیاری از دوستان و اقوام نزدیکم بیرون ایران تحصیل می کنند یا کار میکنن. اول از همه اینکه به نظر بنده اصلا هیچ ربطی به دانشگاه و نظام آموزشی نداره که شما تو فلان کمپانی یا رشته استخدام و موفق بشید یا خیر. چه تو ایران، چه همه جای دنیا، بسیاری هستند که تحصیلات عالیه دارند ولی واقعا کار خاصی ازشون بر نمیاد، و بلعکس بسیاری هستند که تحصیلات تاپی ندارند یا از دانشگاه های بخصوصی فارغ التحصیل نشدن ولی کارشون حرفه ای و چشمگیر هست. آسمون همه جای دنیا یه رنگه! ایران و آمریکا و اروپا نداره.

تو سالهای دانشجویی من به شخصه به چند دلیل بطور وحشتناکی از ادامه تحصیل وکار تو ایران نا امید و دلسرد شدم. خیلی دانشجو ها هستند که لقمه آماده میخوان، می خوان استاد و دانشگاه بیاد چهاد تا ورد بخونه آقایون و خانوم ها بشن مهندس. نه خیر آقا همچین چیزی نیست، خودتون باید دنبالش باشید. برای مثال توجه داشته باشید که همین دو سه سال پیش تو یه آمار بین المللی که درباره میزان مطالعه آزاد مردم کشورهای مختلف ارائه شد، میانگین مطالعه آزاد مردم انگلیس نزدیک به هشت ساعت در روز بود. خود ما که ایرانی هستیم خبر داریم تو مملکتمون چی میگذره. مردم عادی ما آیا روزی حتی یک ساعت مطالعه آزاد دارند؟ چند درصد از مردم ما به زبان انگلیسی یا زبان های دوم و سومی آشنایی دارند؟ حال آنکه در نظام های آموزشی غربی از مقاطع پایین مثل دبیرستان تدریس زبان های دوگانه و سه گانه الزامی است، گرچه زبان مورد نظر به انتخاب دانشجویان خواهد بود. سوال برانگیزه که هنوز می بینیم دانشجویان رشته مهندسی بخصوص، دنبال منابع فارسی میگردن و منابع انگلیسی و رفرنس های اصلی رو مطالعه نمی کنن.

با بسیاری از اساتید برخورد داشتم طی چندین ترم تحصیلی، که متاسفانه بار علمی و سواد عملیشون از خود بنده دانشجو هم کمتر و ضعیف تر بود. همینجا عرض کنم که بنده نه مدعی هستم، نه قصد جسارت و زیر سوال بردن دیگران رو دارم. مشک آن است که خود ببوید، نه آن که عطار بگوید. دانشجو و استاد دانشگاه ستودنی هم زیاد داریم تو همین ایران، بحث چیز دیگریست.

یکی از اساتید بود برای پروژه پایان ترم قرار بود بنده با دات نت پروژه روتحویل بدم، فرمودند دات نت که مربوط به برنامه نویسی شبکه میشه، لطف کنید با دلفی بنویسید. همونطور که می دونید چند وقتی است که طبق مقرر نامه وزارت علوم اساتید واحد های نظری باید فوق لیسانس باشن. حالا بنده سوالم اینه: استاد دانشگاهی که فوق لیسانس از دانشکده مهندسی شیراز که از دانشکده های مهندسی خوب ایران هست، فارغ التحصیل شده و از من دانشجو بار علمی، اطلاعات عمومی، تجربه عملی، زبان انگلیسی و غیره اش ضعیف تره، جای من دانشجو تو این سیستم کجاست؟!

از این حرف ها بگذریم، خودتون مطمئنا دلتون خونه بارها و بارها هم نمونه هاش رو همه جای این کشور به چشم دیدین.

عموی خود بنده تو ایران از دانشکده مهندسی شیراز لیسانس برق قدرت گرفت، فوق لیسانس مخابرات رو از یکی از دانشگاه های تهران گرفت و بعد هم بورس شدبرای ادامه تحصیل در کانادا. الان هم دکترا رو گرفته و در دانشگاه McMaster مشغول به تدریس و کار در چند شرکت مهندسی هست. چیزی که بنده می دونم اینه که در درجه اول شرکت ها و دانشگاه های همه جای دنیا قبل از رزومه کاری شما، مدرک تحصیلی شما براشون مهمه. از کدوم دانشگاه فارغ التحصیل شدین، با چه معدلی و غیره. دانشگاه های آمریکی مخصوصا به یک چیزی که خیلی اهمیت میدن اینه که بدونن شما در کنار تحصیلات دانشگاهی چه فعالیت هایی داشتین؟ تو رشته های ورزشی، هنری فعالیت می کنید؟ مطالعات ازاد و شخصی شما در چه زمینه هایی هست و غیره. بعد از اون هم بله، نمونه کارها و سابقه کاری شما مهمه. 
البته نظر شخصی بنده هست ولی کلا تو این مملکت کار حرفه ای کردن وقت تلف کردن است. چرا که 1) کسی به درستی به کار شما ارج نخواهد داد. 2) کار حرفه ای شما دقیقا کجا قراره استفاده بشه؟ یه نگاه به دور و برمون بکنیم ببینیم جایگاه و فرهنگ تکنولوژی و صنعت نرم افزار تو این کشور کجاست. 3) آیا امنیت شغلی و درآمد مناسب و شایسته کاری که دارین تحویل میدین رو میگیرین؟ و و و .... . تحصیل هم تو ایران بنظر بنده *برای کسانی که میتونن از ایران برن* اتلاف وقت، انرژی و سرمایه است. شما می تونید تو کشوری مثل هند با ماهی 500 هزار تومن تحصیل کنید و بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن خیلی راحت از یکی از کشورهای اروپایی و خود آمریکا پذیرش برای ادامه تحصیل بگیرید. اعتبار این دانشگاه های هندی رو حالا بسنجید با دانشگاه های ایران. واحد های نامربوط زیادی پاس می کنیم، واحد هایی که اصلا منسوخ محسوب میشن و اصولا کارایی یا ربطی به مهندسی نرم افزار ندارن. دانشجویان آن جوهر و تجربه و تخصص لازم برای بازار کار رو کسب نمی کنن. از تمام اینها گذشته وقتی رفتین آمریکا، کانادا و غیره یک سالی حد اقل باید واحد جبرانی بگذارنید. الله اعلم. یه فرق نظان آموزشی اونور اینه که دانشجویان رو برای متخصص شدن و آماده کردن برای ورود به بازار کار و عرصه علم و صنعت پرورش میدن، ولی ما متاسفانه فقط کتاب می خونیم که بگیم مهندس هستیم، گرچه اگر باشیم هم بستر کار و پیشرفت مناسبی فراهم نیست.
 
مسلمه که اگر شرکتی یا یک کمپانی ببینه فلان شخص براش مفیده و تخصص و تجربه کاری لازم رو داره ازش استفاده خواهد کرد، ولو اینکه تحصیلات و سابقه کاری و رزومه مورد نظر رو نداشته باشه. خیلی از ماها می تونیم فرهنگ و جایگاه تکنولوژی و صنعت کامپیوتر و نرم افزار رو تو ایران بالا ببریم و توسعه بدیم. لازم نیست کارهای عجیب و غریبی هم کرد، همین مدیران محترم *سایت برنامه نویس* برای مثال. خیلی خدمت بزرگی دارن می کنن در حق همه ماها که همچین سرویسی رو *رایگان* به ما میدن. بحث میکنیم، یاد میگیریم، فعالیت می کنیم و غیره. ولی در آخر باید بدونید که تو کشوری که عملا و اصولا مردم نقشی در تعیین سرنوشت سیستم مدنی و زیرساخت های اساسی کشور *ندارند*، به امید درست شدن یا تغییری اساسی نشستن اتلاف جوانی است. 
کوتاه کنم حرف رو. هرچه تحصیلات و مدارک و رزومه کاری قوی تر و حرفه ای تری داشته باشید مسلما در کسب کار و درآمد بیشتر و بهتر موفق تر خواهید بود. ولی توجه داشته باشید که اولا اگر شما کارتون رو خوب بلد باشین و درست انجامش بدین، کسی که ارزش کار شما رو بدونه و بهش نیاز داشته باشه، از دیگر مقولات چشم پوشی خواهد کرد. به قول انگلیسی ها "*یا بهترین باش، یا اولین*".

درباره این هم که اول تاپیک گفته شده بود باید بی خوابی و سختی و غیره کشید... . ببینید دوست عزیز، هر چیزی بهایی داره. برخی افراد با کار کمتر شاید زودتر به نتیجه برسن و به هدف نزدیکتر بشن. برخی هم شاید لازم باشه دوچندان یا چندین برابر تلاش کنن تا به همون درجه از موفقیت برسن. مهم اینه که به اون نتیجه برسیم. دیر و زود داره، سوخت و سوز نداره. کار سختی کردیم هممون که به عنوان حرفه اصلی و منبع درآمد و تامین زندگیمون مهندسی نرم افزار رو انتخاب کردیم تو ایران، ولی مطمئن باشید اگر در مسیر درست، به شکل درست و به انداره کافی تلاش کنیم همه روزی به اون نتیجه و موفقیت مورد نظر دست پیدا خواهیم کرد.

 در آخر هم به نظر بنده خوبه که دنبال هدف های بزرگی مثل کار در مایکروسافت و گوگل و غیره باشیم. ولی یکی از چیزهایی که من از کتاب زندگی نامه جناب "بیل گیتس" و تجربه بندگی خود و دیگران یاد گرفتم اینه که هدف هاتون رو واقع بینانه و عملی انتخاب کنید. شما می تونید تو فکر کار برای غول های صنعت نرم افزار باشید، می تونید هم پله پله جلو برید. تحصیلات رو بالا ببرید. مدارک فنی مورد نیاز رو کسب کنید. تو ایران سابقه کار و رزومه خوبی بسازید. از ایران خارج شید، با سیستم زندگی اروپایی و آمریکایی منطبق شید. چند سال کار کنید و رزومه کاری حرفه ای تر و قوی تری بسازید. و بعد برای چنین هدف هایی اقدام کنید. این پست را با جمله ای از یکی از بزرگان که نامش رو بخاطر ندارم (!) تموم می کنم: 
*همواره به کار خود ادامه دهید. نگران نباشید، اگر کار خود را خوب انجام می دهید، خود به سراغتان خواهند آمد.* 





موفق باشید، روز و روزگار خوش.
آرمین ضیاء

----------


## darna_computer

با سلام خدمت همه عزيزان.
دوستان حرفهاي خوبي زدن. منم موافقم كه براي ساختن ايران بايد از خودم شروع كنم و مدتيه كه اين كار رو كردم . من دلم مي خواد برم براي مايكروسافت كار كنم اما فقط به خاطر اينكه ببينم اونا چيكار مي كنن. يعني همون كارآموزي كه دوست خوبم بهش اشاره كرده. مطمئنا شنيديد كه تجربه پدر علم هستش. من كه به شخصه حتي از تجربه ي تايپ كردن كه در دوران دانشجويي براي ديگران انجام ميدادم الان تو محيط كار به دردم خورده چه برسه به دات نت و .... تازه يكي از همون مايكروسافتيها گفته براي برنامه نويس حرفه اي شدن (كاربلد شدن) حداقل ده سال زمان لازمه. (مجله برنامه نويس). متاسفانه ما ايرانيها (خودم) دير اومديم و زودم ميخوايم بريم. ولي بايد تلاش كرد و هز نوع مطلب جديدي رو *ياد گرفت و به كار بست* .
من كه به شخصه به اين اصل منبعش تو جيب همه هست(اسكناس پنج هزار توماني)خيلي معتقدم و اونو براي همه ميخونم و براي اينكه براي همه جا بيفته و فرهنگسازي بشه تبليغ مي كنم"دانش اگر در ثريا هم باشد مرداني از سرزمين پارس بدان دست خواهند يافت." 
به اميد روزي كه تمام جوانان ايران به اين باور برسند و البته از خودشون شروع كنن...

----------


## saeinik

مطالبه جالبی رو خوندم و از همه برای نظراتی که گفتن تشکر میکنم. منم میخوام نظراتی رو ارائه بدم. اول از همه باید بگم کسی که به فکر ورود به همچین شرکتهایی هست باید تلاش زیادی رو بکنه تجربه کاری و اینکه چه چیزهایی بلد هستین مهم هست اینکه کجا درس خوندین کجاها کار کردین چه تخصصی دارین سطح آگاهی شما از چیزی که ادعای دونستنش رو می کنید چقدره؟
استادی داشتیم بنام آقای ایمان رهور که سعادت حضور در کلاس برنامه نویسی این عزیز رو در آموزشگاه دیباگران تبریز داشتم و واقعاً فردی آگاه و متخصصی بودن ایشون هم به این نکته اشاره داشتن که هر چقدر تخصص کسب کنید همون قدر برای پیدا کردن کار در کشورهای خارجی راحتتر هستید. چیزی که به نقل از ایشون یادمه این بود که چون هزینه نرم افزارهایی که ما مثل آب خوردن از اونها استفاده میکنیم بالا هست برای همین یاد گرفتنش برای خود آمریکایی ها هزینه بر هست ولی چون علم دست خود اونهاست بهتر میتونن افراد متخصص تربیت کنن. ولی چون در کشور ما بدلیل دسترسی آسان به نرم افزارهای مختلف میشه با صرف وقت به دانش کافی رسید برای همین ما باید از این فرصت استفاده کرده و سطح تجربیات و علم خودمون رو افزایش بدیم. و اینکه مطلبی که در مورد علوم کامپیوتر مطرح هست اینه که از سخت ترین و زجر آورترین علوم بحساب میاد چون روند پیشرفت این علوم خیلی سریع هست برای همین هر روز خودتون رو بروز کنید مخصوصاً در بحث برنامه نویسی که هم بحث گسترده ای هست و هم اینکه روند رو به رشد خیلی سریعی داره و باید هر زمان اطلاعات خودتون رو بروز کنید تا از قافله عقب نمونید.خدانگهدار

----------


## Asad.Safari

> چون هزینه نرم افزارهایی که ما مثل آب خوردن از اونها استفاده میکنیم بالا هست برای همین یاد گرفتنش برای خود آمریکایی ها هزینه بر هست ولی چون علم دست خود اونهاست بهتر میتونن افراد متخصص تربیت کنن. ولی چون در کشور ما بدلیل دسترسی آسان به نرم افزارهای مختلف میشه با صرف وقت به دانش کافی رسید برای همین ما باید از این فرصت استفاده کرده و سطح تجربیات و علم خودمون رو افزایش بدیم


این خوب است یا بد است که شما نبود قانون حقوق مولف نرم افزاری و کپی رایت رو یک فرصت می پندارید ؟! مگر یک تکنولوژی پاورپوینت است که باهاش ور برید تا یادش بگیرید ؟ یا نرو یا کلون دی وی دی است ؟ شما غصه آنها را نخورید که ما به فلان IDE دسترسی داریم و آنها ندارند .  آنها به ورژن ها دمو یا تریال خیلی زودتر از ما دسترسی دارند و می توانند خیلی جلوتر از ما دانسته ها خود را بیازمایند . 

بدبختی این است که ما فقط ابزار داریم نه دانش . یک سری کامپوننت و یک سری IDE  و ... . من اصلا این حرف شما را قبول ندارم که نبود کپی رایت باعث ایجاد فرصت پیشرفت برای یک مملکت میشه . بر عکس اعتقاد دارم که آسانی دسترسی به هر ابزاری با هر ورژنی باعث سردرگم کردن متخصصان خواهد شد . 

گذشته از این , با کدام ابزار می توانید طریقه خوب کد نوشتن را یاد بگیرید ؟ آیا Scott Gu در ایران کلاس ASP.net MVC برگزار می کند ؟ کدام کتاب خوبی در ایران در مورد BI تالیف شده است ؟ آیا به کتاب های خارجی که هنوز در اینترنت منتشر نشده اند به راحتی دسترسی دارید ؟ گوگل کد چطور ؟ آن ویدئو آموزشی در مورد نحوه Tuning دیتابیس رو تو یوتوب دیده اید آیا اصلا دسترسی دارید ؟  آیا اصلا وقت این را دارید که مطالعه کنید ؟ اگر وقت دارید انگیزه لازم را دارید ؟ می تونید به راحتی و بدون دغدغه از دانسته های خود پول دربیارید ؟ در سمینار هفته پیش مارتین فولر تو نیویورک می تونستید برید ؟ و ... . 

برای نتیجه گیری عرض کنم : 

یک آمریکائی به هر ابزاری که اراده کند به صورت رایگان می تواند دسترسی داشته باشد (ورژن تریال ) . او به استادانی که ابزار مورد نظر را ساخته اند دسترسی دارد .  کتاب های خوبی که به زبان خودش دائما با موضوع مرتبط تالیف می شود می تواند با هزینه کم خرید و مطالعه بفرماید . تیم های نرم افزاری خوبی وجود دارند که می تواند به آنها ملحق شود و داشته های خود را بکار گیرد و از داشته خود بدون دغدغه کسب درآمد کند . سمینار هایی دائما با موضوعات مرتبط در اختیار او است که می تواند استفاده کند.  همه چیز جای خودش است و او فقط یک برنامه است پس می تواند به راحتی رشد کند . حال او می تواند یک مایکروسافتی شود . 

شما فکر می کنید یک ایرانی که داخل ایران متولد شده و در اینجا زندگی کرده ,  چقدر باید با این ابزار های کرک شده شما کار کند که یک مایکروسافتی شود ؟ 

من قصد این را ندارم که از متد "من می دونم نمیشه" استفاده کنم بسیاری از دوستان خیلی خیلی موفق بودند و باز هم می تونند با تلاش بشند . فقط خواستم عرض کنم که نبود قانون کپی رایت و دسترسی ما به ابزار کرک ,  امتیاز خاصی برای ما تلقی نمی شود و زیاد روی این قضیه نمی توان مانوور داشت.

موفق باشید

----------


## saeinik

دوست گرامی آقا sir_asad بنده اگر دقت کرده باشید نقل قول کردم از استاد خودمون که یک فرده با تجربه هست و بیشتر از 12 ساله که برنامه نویسی میکنه تو جاهای مختلف کار کرده و تجربه داره. اگرم دقت کرده باشید من عرض کردم چون علوم کامپیوتر و در کل علومی که نوپا هستن چون محصول خارجی ها و بالاخص آمریکایی ها هستش البته نه خوده خوده آمریکایی ها بلکه نوابغی از ایران و هند چند کشور دیگه که در اونجا هستن برای همین مشکل تربیت متخصص به اون صورت ندارن چرا چون بگفته شما پرفسور تننباوم و استالینگ و افرادی از این قبیل اینجا نیستن که تو دانشگاه هایی مثل برکلی و هاروارد و MIT غیره تدریس میکنن اونا به قوله ماها دارن از سرچشمه که آبش پاکه استفاده میکنن ولی آیا این همه ماجرا هست بله که اونها از ورژن تریال استفاده میکنن ولی مگه ورژن تریال رو چقدر میشه استفاده کرد؟!!! مگه کاره برنامه نویسی کسب تجربه نیست و بیشتر از اینکه به نوبوغ ربط داشته باشه به تجربه فرد بستگی داره.کتابی که شما بهش اشاره میکنید مگه چه چیزهایی رو یاد میده آیا همه تجارب نویسنده رو آموزش میده؟ بیشتر یا بهتره بگم اغلب کتب جنبه آموزش پایه رو دارن حتی کتب سطح پیشرفته باز آنچنان درگیر یاد دادن همه مطالب نیستن چون اصولاً همچین چیزی امکان نداره چون اگر فرض مثال یک خواننده به اندازه کافی باهوش باشه از کتابی که خیلی به جزئیات بپردازه خوشش نمییاد چرا که احساس میکنه نویسنده به شعورش توهین کرده و با گفتن همه موارد در نظر اون خواننده کتاب کسل کننده خواهد بود و برعکس کسی که زیاد تجربه و استعداد نداره انتظار داره نویسنده به همه موارد موجود اشاره کنه. که در اینصورت نمیشه همه سلیقه ها رو پوشش داد. زیاد به حاشیه نریم من تا حدود زیادی با حرفتون موافقم که نرم افزارهایی که براحتی در اختیار ما قرار میگیرن تضمینی برای پیشرفت نیستن ولی این همه ماجرا نیست چرا که اگه کسی همت داشته باشه چون امکانات در اختیارش هست میتونه سریعتر رشد کنه این به تلاش خوده فرد هم ربط داره. اینکه ما به کنفرانس یک شخصیت دسترسی داشته باشیم یا نه فرق چندانی در حاله ما نمیکنه چون قرار نیست شخص آگاه و با تجربه همه تجارب خودش رو در اختیار شما قرار بده. پس هر چقدر کندو کاو در حوزه علوم عملی بیشتر باشه فرد به تجربیات بیشتری دست پیدا میکنه. شما که میفرمائید دسترسی به نرم افزار کرک شده دردی دوا نمیکنه بگید ببینم عدم دسترسی به نرم افزار بهتر از شرایط ما هست اصلاً اون افراد که در خارج به اساتید دسترسی دارن چطور بدون دسترسی به خود نرم افزار میتونن کار کنن؟ البته این حرفهام به معنی این نیست که اونا اصلاً به نرم افزار دسترسی ندارن اینکه هزینه در اونجا بالاست امکان تاثیر در استفاده یا عدم استفاده از نرم افزاری رو داره. خوب کسی که به دلیل شرایط مالی نمیتونه به امکانات مورد نظر دسترسی پیدا کنه کجا میخواد آموخته های خودش رو عملی کنه؟ حرفه شما متاسفانه در مورد ما ایرانی ها صدق میکنه چرا که راحت طلبترین افراد هستیم نعمتی که داریم ازش استفاده می کنیم رو نمیشناسیم. مثال بگم چقدر از افراد نگیم معمولی چقدر از افراد متخصص در مورد موبایل اطلاعات دارند یا تو کامپیوتر چقدر از نفرات ما از ساختار کامپیوتر اطلاع دارن؟ این ما هستیم که از امکانات استفاده نمی کنیم. اینکه میگم راحت میتونی یک نرم افزار رو یاد بگیری به خاطره اینه که دسترسی به اون آسونه اگر یک آمریکایی به نرم افزاری که شما مثل آب خوردن استفاده میکنی دسترسی داشت میدونید چقدر از ما فاصله داشت چرا کل نرم افزار از help بگیر تا قسمتهای دیگه به زبون خودشه و دیگه مشکل آنچنانی نداره برای درک موضوعات. مثال اگه دقت کرده باشین هزینه دوره های Cisco بیشتر از دوره های مایکروسافت هست چرا چون اون به سخت افزار مرتبط هست و ما از نظر سخت افزاری خیلی در تحریم هستیم برای همین هزینه دوره های آموزشی اونم با دستگاه های قدیمی و منسوخ شده خیلی بالا در میاد پس می بینید زیاد هم بی ربط نیست این مسائل.حالا از دوستان خواهش دارم هر کجای حرفهام چرت و پرت تلاوت کردم بفرماین.با تشکر

----------


## Asad.Safari

> اگر دقت کرده باشید نقل قول کردم از استاد خودمون که یک فرده با تجربه هست و بیشتر از 12 ساله که برنامه نویسی میکنه تو جاهای مختلف کار کرده و تجربه داره


من معذرت می خواهم که با حضرت عالی در این باب بحث کردم . ایشاله موقعیتی پیش بیاد و با استادتون بحث کنم .

اما فقط یک چیزی رو عرض کنم تا مطالب شما هم بی پاسخ نماند : فرق صحبت من با صحبت های شما دقیقا مثل بحث : دندانساز تجربی و دندانپزشک است . من عرض کردم اونا اول دندانپزشکی رو تحصیل می کنند بعد میرن تو یه کلینک مجهز که هر نوع تجهیزات سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری رو داره شروع به کار می کنند . اما بحث شما اینکه ما تجهیزاتش رو داریم و باید حتما دندانساز بشیم . خوب میشه ولی همین میشه که نرم افزار های در حد تیم ملی توسعه می دیم . 

اگر زیاد نگران تحصیل و کار این دوستان هستید ,  دوست گرامی با آیدی JaguarXF تو این فروم از آمریکا هستش که می تونید باهاش در مورد اینکه چگونه از نرم افزار های کرک یا تریال استفاده کنند ,  بپرسید .




> چون محصول خارجی ها و بالاخص آمریکایی ها هستش البته نه خوده خوده آمریکایی ها بلکه نوابغی از ایران و هند چند کشور دیگه که در اونجا هستن


دیگه چند تا ایرانی یا هندی که تعدادشون از انگشت های دو تا دست هم کمتر است این همه بلف زدن نداره . اونا همینطور مات و مبهوت نشستن تا یکی پیدا بشه که بهشون بگه چیکار کنند . اگر اینطوری باشه واقعا خیلی بدبختند .




> خوب کسی که به دلیل شرایط مالی نمیتونه به امکانات مورد نظر دسترسی پیدا کنه کجا میخواد آموخته های خودش رو عملی کنه؟


عجب ... بهتره به کمیته امداد بگیم به جای جمع آوری کمک برای سیل زدگان پاکستانی یه کمکی جمع کنند برای این آمریکائی های بدبخت تا اینا بتونند نرم افزار های مورد علاقشون رو بخرند ... 




> بیشتر از اینکه به نوبوغ ربط داشته باشه به تجربه فرد بستگی داره





> اینکه ما به کنفرانس یک شخصیت دسترسی داشته باشیم یا نه فرق چندانی در حاله ما نمیکنه چون قرار نیست شخص آگاه و با تجربه همه تجارب خودش رو در اختیار شما قرار بده





> اگر یک آمریکایی به نرم افزاری که شما مثل آب خوردن استفاده میکنی دسترسی داشت میدونید چقدر از ما فاصله داشت


این شکلک خنده را پیدا نکردم تا برات ارسال کنم  (:

در کل موفق باشید

----------

